# ATTENTION USERS: please do not rate @CaesarCzech's posts dumb or autistic. thank you.



## j666 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> @Null   are you ever gonna  add reactions to reactions ? because i believe we have paradox here where mass overruse of mass at internet tag is in itself indication of mad at internet.  @Satan,   id like to know your stance on this BTW ? Seems you might have something interesting to add due to your experience.





CaesarCzech said:


> This is result of us being Nice, time to stop being nice.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

@CaesarCzech is fat and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## Future Physical Violence (Dec 7, 2020)

I am filled with childlike glee every time one of these threads is posted


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Satan said:


> @CaesarCzech is fat and I would not have sex with him.



Thats you for a proof my purity.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

Just dropping this here.








						CaesarCzech User Profile | DeviantArt
					

Check out CaesarCzech's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Just dropping this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao he has kill la kill mind control porn in his favs


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Dec 7, 2020)

The Joker profile pic accompanying his extremely spergy doom posting is just the little cherry on top.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

I archived the deviantart page and someone is grabbing me caps of his comments and evidence of his taste for mind control porn.
https://archive.md/D0RdD


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Thats you for a proof my purity.


What profile picture is that supposed to be?

Battlefield meets Joker?


----------



## themasterlurker (Dec 7, 2020)

Spoiler: skinsuit fetish












I don't understand it but you do you


----------



## j666 (Dec 7, 2020)

Satan said:


> I archived the deviantart page and someone is grabbing me caps of his comments and evidence of his taste for mind control porn.
> https://archive.md/D0RdD


some screencaps:


note that he has 86 comments throughout the website. not sure how to locate those, but you can probably check the people he's following


			https://www.deviantart.com/serisabibi
		



			https://www.deviantart.com/nikkilfalcon
		



his favorites:


			https://www.deviantart.com/tiarastwilight/art/Fashion-Queen-Double-Twinning-Cap-MC-Fashion-607350254
		









						Wonder Woman framed I ii by BLuLIvE on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				











						Basically Xcom. by Prosterguy on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

So ?


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> So ?


It means you're gay.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> So ?


what is it about anime mind control porn that get's you all bothered?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Just dropping this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've stopped being surprised by this (the "using the same name elsewhere, esp. on an account that faves weird porn" thing), but it is still really funny.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Satan said:


> what is it about anime mind control porn that get's you all bothered?


Dont know, i mean its like if i asked you, Why are you gay.  You wont be able to answer. also dig deeper that certainly isnt my only fetish.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Dont know, i mean its like if i asked you, Why are you gay.  You wont be able to answer. also dig deeper that certainly isnt my only fetish.


Why are you a sick fuck?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Dont know, i mean its like if i asked you, Why are you gay.  You wont be able to answer. also dig deeper that certainly isnt my only fetish.


please tell us more about your fetishes.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> I've stopped being surprised by this (the "using the same name elsewhere, esp. on an account that faves weird porn" thing), but it is still really funny.



Mhhhh that might be what is making Satan dig in his heels. i have zero sense of shame, i literally dont give fuck. I dont care what people think,  The only place to use different nick etc would be work because there this social bullshit might actually impact me.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Dont know, i mean its like if i asked you, Why are you gay.  You wont be able to answer. also dig deeper that certainly isnt my only fetish.


In before he's a braphog and a furry too.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Dec 7, 2020)

you know it tells you specifically when you sign up not to use a moniker or a handle that you've used anywhere else

WHAT A SOCIETY WE LIVE IN, THIS LIBCUCK WORLD


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> Why are you a sick fuck?



Answered just above this post.


Satan said:


> please tell us more about your fetishes.



 Nah i think its funnier to make myself into carrier of  lolcow plague by inspiring you to dig throught my dirty laundry of fetish because you were desperate to make a point.


----------



## byuu (Dec 7, 2020)

>Fedposter who can't even use different nicknames
Another great saviour of the West.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> In before he's a braphog and a furry too.



I admit i seen some furry shit but always as vehicle of my other fetishes, furry being negative that i was willing to accept if it involved other fetished im actually interested in.


----------



## Ponchik (Dec 7, 2020)

>heterosexual
That's gonna be an autistic rating from me chief....


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

His YouTube account;








						CaesarCzech
					






					www.youtube.com
				



@CaesarCzech By the way homie, your guitar playing sucks ass.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Mhhhh that might be what is making Satan dig in his heels. i have zero sense of shame, i literally dont give fuck. I dont care what people think,  The only place to use different nick etc would be work because there this social bullshit might actually impact me.


Based and retard pilled


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

JuanActimel said:


> Based and retard pilled



I mean Satan just improved my mood cause now im amused, he should be comedian.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Dec 7, 2020)

*Lietaunt* CaesarCzech reporting for duty! Link:


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> His YouTube account;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong nope, Its under CaesarCzech but this is wrong one.


----------



## A Friendly Hoovy (Dec 7, 2020)

I've stopped being surprised when the "Saviours of the West" turn out to be complete, unashamed degenerates.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> *Lietaunt* CaesarCzech reporting for duty! Link:
> 
> View attachment 1772581


imagine your military larp fantasy being the fucking National Guard


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> *Lietaunt* CaesarCzech reporting for duty! Link:
> 
> View attachment 1772581



my Grammar always sucked ass, before i bothered to use stuff like grammar checker for those things.  The random Capitalisation shit in english is long term pattern i must say with bit of self reflection.



Freebirth Toad said:


> imagine your military larp fantasy being the fucking National Guard



Meh took what was avalible.


----------



## Krystal (Dec 7, 2020)

What is it with all the users revealing their fetishes recently?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> my Grammar always sucked ass, before i bothered to use stuff like grammar checker for those things.  The random Capitalisation shit in english is long term pattern i must say with bit of self reflection.


lot of words to say you're an autistic retard.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

A Friendly Hoovy said:


> I've stopped being surprised when the "Saviours of the West" turn out to be complete, unashamed degenerates.



Heh true, i dont try to force my degeneracy on others through. Throught honestly i cant say its my private thing considering i dont exactly give fuck about that, so eh you have point here.



/A/non Prince said:


> What is it with all the users revealing their fetishes recently?



Lol im not revealing my shit i just dont give fuck about people airing my dirty laundry and getting dragged to my level in process.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 7, 2020)

Despite being around for a year and a half, lil Caesar still double posts or sometimes triple posts every A&N thread he comments on when not sperging out over the essjaydubyas.

I've come to accept him as the prototypical A&N poster.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 7, 2020)

Took a full webpage screenshot of the comments


Spoiler: huge picture



View attachment screencapture-deviantart-caesarczech-about-2020-12-07-12_30_11.png


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> lot of words to say you're an autistic retard.



Two things.
Yes  And
So ?


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

So when's the mid-life crisis, @CaesarCzech?
You're gonna be turning 28 this coming March.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Despite being around for a year and a half, lil Caesar still double posts or sometimes triple posts every A&N thread he comments on when not sperging out over the essjaydubyas.
> 
> I've come to accept him as the prototypical A&N poster.



Honestly dont know what to say.
Thanks i guess ?


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

/A/non Prince said:


> What is it with all the users revealing their fetishes recently?


I think they're just "brave" because they think it's all ending soon. 

but that's ok, there is still time to mock each and every one.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Dec 7, 2020)

/A/non Prince said:


> What is it with all the users revealing their fetishes recently?


some of us have spent a lot of time during this pandemic watching six-hundred pound women making beached whale noises while consuming the caloric equivalent of a small african village for lunch

it does things to a man, like the lighthouse


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> So when's the mid-life crisis, @CaesarCzech?
> You're gonna be turning 28 this coming March.


actually its gonna be 24. you got month correct but not year. Oh BTW dont know if you are just not good at it or just fishing for info, but i will gladly give it, im keeping shit that actually has impact on my life beyond net separate but what doesnt directly impact me i dont get give fuck.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Two things.
> Yes  And
> So ?


so why not just say you're an autistic retard


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> actually its gonna be 24. you got month correct but not year. Oh BTW dont know if you are just not good at it or just fishing for info, but i will gladly give it, im keeping shit that actually has impact on my life beyond net separate but what doesnt directly impact me i dont get give fuck.


I mean, that screenshot from that forum or whatever had you list your birthday as 'March 11th 1993', Don't try to switch it.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> actually its gonna be 24. you got month correct but not year. Oh BTW dont know if you are just not good at it or just fishing for info, but i will gladly give it, im keeping shit that actually has impact on my life beyond net separate but what doesnt directly impact me i dont get give fuck.


If you werent a pussy and actually afraid you would post it here yourself and be done with it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> I mean, that screenshot from that forum or whatever had you list your birthday as 'March 11th 1993', Don't try to switch it.


possibility he lied about his age to avoid being underageB& while looking at porn


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Satan said:


> If you werent a pussy and actually afraid you would post it here yourself and be done with it.


Nah im just enjoying the fact there is nothing that you could actually use to harm despite being triggered so much by my posts, and i dont exactly care about what people think, so that wont work. 

In short my dear Baphomet you got dragged into mud fight with retard and lost, And me ? im enjoying the show.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> His YouTube account;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course your ass is White and FAT.


----------



## Future Physical Violence (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> actually its gonna be 24. you got month correct but not year. Oh BTW dont know if you are just not good at it or just fishing for info, but i will gladly give it, im keeping shit that actually has impact on my life beyond net separate but what doesnt directly impact me i dont get give fuck.


okay, if you're so willing to give out information then whats your favorite type of hentai? aside from the skin-suits which we already know about.


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> I mean, that screenshot from that forum or whatever had you list your birthday as 'March 11th 1993', Don't try to switch it.


Ya cause people would never offset their birthday by one unit on web forms ever at all right? I sure have never done that!


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> possibility he lied about his age to avoid being underageB& while looking at porn


can you look on how long the account existed ? might be true.



Future Physical Violence said:


> okay, if you're so willing to give out information then whats your favorite type of hentai? aside from the skin-suits which we already know about.


Possession stuff i guess ?


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Possession stuff i guess ?


Cringe.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

Citation Checking Project said:


> Ya cause people would never offset their birthday by one unit on web forms ever at all right? I sure have never done that!


Even if his birthday isn't in 1993, He's still way too old to be doing the shit he's doing.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> Cringe.


Meh dont give fuck, but why dont you post your favorite stuff then ?  as an example of non cringe fetish ?


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

did you ever get better at guitar? make a new video to show us how much you have improved.


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 7, 2020)

Also I'd like to say that Slavs aren't even white people at all. You should kill yourself if you want to save the whyte race or some other gay bullshit.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> so why not just say you're an autistic retard



i just said that im and dont give fuck in what exact form do you want me to spell it ?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 7, 2020)

Lol you paypigged furry BDSM art, you are very lost


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> i just said that im and dont give fuck in what exact form do you want me to spell it ?


can you play us some eric clapton please?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> did you ever get better at guitar? make a new video to show us how much you have improved.



Told you thats wrong youtube account.


StreetGangsta said:


> Also I'd like to say that Slavs aren't even white people at all. You should kill yourself if you want to save the whyte race or some other gay bullshit.


Meh ask western nationalists, they seem to prefer our way of runnings things.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Told you thats wrong youtube account.


Then give us the right one, buddy.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Lol you paypigged furry BDSM art, you are very lost
> View attachment 1772618
> View attachment 1772627


Meh how its that paypiping  when i was explicitly asking how long is the wait for nonpaypigs. also  as i said yes i did look at furry stuff but it included different fetish, furry is negative im willing to tolerate.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Told you thats wrong youtube account.


why on earth would we believe you, though?  when all of your other accounts have the same name? 

and whoever that is, he lives in some weird European shithole, that might be Czech in appearance.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Then give us the right one, buddy.



Keep digging you are being quite lazy .   Like do you see fetish stuff anywhere there ?


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Keep digging you are being quite lazy .   Like do you see fetish stuff anywhere there ?


Nah we don't want your fetishes, we want your face (and dox).


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

"it can't be me because there's no Sonic porn, duh!"

what a stellar defense.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 7, 2020)

https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198311787041


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Keep digging you are being quite lazy .   Like do you see fetish stuff anywhere there ?


Pussy, just show us already.


----------



## 419 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> i have zero sense of shame, i literally dont give fuck. I dont care what people think,


It's always the emptiest, most surface-level nihilism like this that comes into play whenever things start going downhill for these people. "I know I'm a fucking waste but I'm still doing absolutely nothing to fix myself because lol internet and shit"

Apathy to the point of self-neglect doesn't make you look nearly as intelligent as you think it does. For your own sake please just stop talking and digging yourself any deeper.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Keep digging you are being quite lazy .   Like do you see fetish stuff anywhere there ?


"I'll show you whatever you want."

Okay tell me what your real Youtube is if the one I have is wrong.

"Wow lmao you are lazy for asking me to give you stuff. Loser, try harder libtard."

Based and pussypilled.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

Archive of his Steam profile;








						Steam Community :: caesarczech
					






					web.archive.org
				



Fuck Archive.md


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Citation Checking Project said:


> Ya cause people would never offset their birthday by one unit on web forms ever at all right? I sure have never done that!


it does establish that he's a liar, and that means catching him on lies might result in chimpouts



Arm Pit Cream said:


> Lol you paypigged furry BDSM art, you are very lost
> View attachment 1772618
> View attachment 1772627


Called it.

And it's Sonic stuff too.  LMAO


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 7, 2020)

https://archive.md/VbPE3 twatter
and this


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Archive of his Steam profile;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm you got one of them.
Regarding the youtube im busy trying to find if i my email is hidden since that shit is actually relevant and i dont want to be spammed.

Besides its getting rather late here and im gonna gonna head for a hygiene and sleep, so unless you chucklefucks tell me how to check it it might be some time before i post it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> https://archive.md/VbPE3 twatter


ok seriously the same username literally fucking EVERYWHERE, including KF

Did you WANT to be found out, @CaesarCzech 

Is that your aim, you want people to pay attention to you?


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

why is it always "oh you got me, ha ha, guess i'll go to bed now!"

can't just one time they do something different?


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

You have terrible infosec, @CaesarCzech.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

If his real first name is Caesar I will fucking bust a gut.

Holy shit how can you be this dumb.


----------



## StreetGangsta (Dec 7, 2020)

Hahahahahaha your email got found.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> https://archive.md/VbPE3 twatter
> and this



Correct didnt use it much but i suppose you chucklefucks are gonna spam me now on my email.

here is youtube account 



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFmLJ5w6lVpuLhmHkz2V8IA


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> Called it.
> 
> And it's Sonic stuff too.  LMAO



Not surprising. As a great man once said, 


> The Tard is immunized against all dangers: one may call him unfunny, low-effort, a faggot, "lurk more", it all runs off him like water off a raincoat. But show him a rainbow sticker and you will be astonished at how he recoils, how injured he is, how he suddenly shrinks back: “I’ve been found out.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> why is it always "oh you got me, ha ha, guess i'll go to bed now!"
> 
> can't just one time they do something different?





Freebirth Toad said:


> ok seriously the same username literally fucking EVERYWHERE, including KF
> 
> Did you WANT to be found out, @CaesarCzech
> 
> Is that your aim, you want people to pay attention to you?



Nope never gave a fuck.

I just posted my youtube channel the only thing that slighly annoys me you guys now my email so its gonna be pain in the ass to delete your spammy shit.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey @CaesarCzech why don't you drop by AC more often with those tastes? You probably have interesting contributions to make there.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Citation Checking Project said:


> Not surprising. As a great man once said,



Nah what im "recoiling about is you constantly insist its furry fetish when its more of disguise or masking thing".


----------



## Tim Buckley (Dec 7, 2020)

YAY ANOTHER ONE!!!!


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> only thing that slighly annoys me


hold onto this feeling for as long as you can. it's going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

so anybody has any further questions before im gonna head off for today i dont want you to whine that im not online 24/7 afterall.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Dec 7, 2020)

DUNNNDUNNDUNNNDUHDUHDUNNNDUNNNDUHDUHDUNNNDUHDUNNNN

Hit me with some vocals next time. Oh and clean your room.


----------



## 419 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> so anybody has any further questions before im gonna head off for today i dont want you to whine that im not online 24/7 afterall.


why are you black


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Nah what im "recoiling about is you constantly insist its furry fetish when its more of disguise or masking thing".


Nigger you have a FurAffinity account.


			https://archive.md/XbRg9
		


Tell me more about how you totally aren't a furfag lmao


----------



## Alrakkan (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Just dropping this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Some stuff he likes.
Apparently he likes this too. I haven't had a good look at it as it's got a mature content filter and DA doesn't accept protonmail addresses but I don't imagine its innocent.
Proof that he 'featured' this on his account.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

LifeguardHermit said:


> DUNNNDUNNDUNNNDUHDUHDUNNNDUNNNDUHDUHDUNNNDUHDUNNNN
> 
> Hit me with some vocals next time. Oh and clean your room.



You got my fucking email adress and you still insist on claiming wrong youtube account is the right one.



Freebirth Toad said:


> Nigger you have a FurAffinity account.
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/XbRg9
> ...



digged throught what i viewed there ? told you, its skinsuit,possesion and other shit, 


You are managing to somehow irritate  me  first with youtube account then with this shit.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> so anybody has any further questions before im gonna head off for today i dont want you to whine that im not online 24/7 afterall.


please don't DFE til you get up, ok? there's a lot of work here, and I don't like my folks to feel rushed. 

thanks.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> digged throught what i viewed there ? told you, its skinsuit,possesion and other shit,
> 
> 
> You are managing to somehow irritate  me  first with youtube account then with this shit.


"age: 23"

oh look another lie? "guise I'm 28, no I'm 24, no I'm 23"

Are we bargaining down to 16?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Honestly at this point its quite entertaining


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> so anybody has any further questions before im gonna head off for today i dont want you to whine that im not online 24/7 afterall.


It's 7pm in the Czech republic, you're not actually that sleepy are you?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> "age: 23"
> 
> oh look another lie? "guise I'm 28, no I'm 24, no I'm 23"
> 
> Are we bargaining down to 16?



he said im turning 28 in march i said im turning 24. IS IT MARCH YET ?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Honestly at this point its quite entertaining


I am certainly entertained, yes.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Citation Checking Project said:


> It's 7pm in the Czech republic, you're not actually that sleepy are you?



Not sleepy  but im quite the water creature and you know younger brothers parents and no separate room.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> he said im turning 28 in march i said im turning 24. IS IT MARCH YET ?


lol calm down

you asked for this by ignoring some pretty clear guidelines that were meant to protect you.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> I am certainly entertained, yes.



As Im I, it seems having no shame something utterly foreign to kiwifarms heh.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 7, 2020)

hmm


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Not sleepy  but im quite the water creature and you know younger brothers parents and no separate room.


YOU LIVE WITH YOUR PARENTS, IN YOUR YOUNGER BROTHER'S ROOM, LMAO


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1772705
> hmm



Yeah that fits.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 7, 2020)

I like how this became a half assed halal thread, this needs to happen more to cringey fedposters


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Dec 7, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1772705
> hmm


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

so like do you show your porn faves to your little brother right before you share a bed


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Yeah that fits.


Lmao doxed.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Not sleepy  but im quite the _*water creature*_ and you know younger brothers parents and no separate room.


Are you some kind of merman or is that one of your fantasies?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> so like do you show your porn faves to your little brother right before you share a bed



Nah im not THAT degenerate lol, just simple man not giving a fuck.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

show sad tiny apartment please
@CaesarCzech


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Are you some kind of merman or is that one of your fantasies?


yeah, @CaesarCzech what's your fursona

I mean, as long as you're bragging about not having any shame


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Are you some kind of merman or is that one of your fantasies?



I take long in a bath, You are overthinking it,



Freebirth Toad said:


> yeah, @CaesarCzech what's your fursona
> 
> I mean, as long as you're bragging about not having any shame



Told you im not a furry, all the furry shit you fucked is furry incidentally and has other stuff included which is my actual fetish.
Its six pages please read before you post.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> I take long in a bath, You are overthinking it,


"I like long baths" = "water creature"

Don't believe you.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Told you im not a furry, all the furry shit you fucked is furry incidentally and has other stuff included which is my actual fetish.
> Its six pages please read before you post.


why would a non-furry need a furafinity or whatever its called?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> "I like long baths" = "water creature"
> 
> Don't believe you.



i think lolcow who is having fun, doesnt give fuck and accepts that it is a lolcow is breaking your brain.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

This is an acid trip of autism. Please learn infosec, @CaesarCzech.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> why would a non-furry need a furafinity or whatever its called?


Because some shit is hidden only for registered user and some of that shit included shit like skinusit etc which i talked previously ?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> why would a non-furry need a furafinity or whatever its called?


so he can look at his totally not-furry porn

"SALLY ACORN ISN'T FURRY IT'S FROM MY FAVORITE FRANCHISE IT'S TOTALLY DIFFERENT"


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> i think lolcow who is having fun, doesnt give fuck and accepts that it is a lolcow is breaking your brain.


you sound a lot like Kyle, lol


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> so he can look at his totally not-furry porn
> 
> "SALLY ACORN ISN'T FURRY IT'S FROM MY FAVORITE FRANCHISE IT'S TOTALLY DIFFERENT"


"LET ME ORDER A SALLY ACORN FUCKDOLL AND PUT A SKELETON INSIDE OF IT!"


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> This is an acid trip of autism. Please learn infosec, @CaesarCzech.



Didnt give fuck until you got mail, that can get annoying,   i really dont give fuck that you know, its more of that some of you simply cant get satisfied with watching. as long as you sticks to watching i honestly dont give fuck.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 7, 2020)

@CaesarCzech  are you down with the clown?  Trying to fill out my degenerat bingo card


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Dec 7, 2020)

Freebirth Toad said:


> "I like long baths" = "water creature"
> 
> Don't believe you.


Maybe this is his ideal male image.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> "here is my chimpout button please don't press it"


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> @CaesarCzech  are you down with the clown?  Trying to fill out my degenerat bingo card



for some reason i find clown shit weird, And i say this with full awareness of my profile picture.



Freebirth Toad said:


>



I suppose i dont give fuck as long as its accurate, You suppose i should ignore you and dont bother saying what is accurate and what is not ? 

Seriously throught im quite degenerate already no need to make lies about me.

Well off for today i go.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> as long as you sticks to watching i honestly dont give fuck.


he brings up a good point.

if we promise not to fuck with you, will you make a new guitar video?

ETA: personally, I can promise, because fucking with cows is pretty gay and I learned my lesson long ago


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> he brings up a good point.
> 
> if we promise not to fuck with you, will you make a new guitar video?


You need me to repost my actual youtube channel because you are too lazy too read or its just question of it being funnier for that to be my account and you dont care if its true or not ?

But yeah as long as  you stick to watching this should be mutually enjoyable


----------



## Afinepickle (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm pretty sure speds like ChuckleCzech over here intentionally use the same username for fucking everything because deep down they WANT their shit to get found out. They know internet mockery is the closest they'll actually come to any form of notoriety.


----------



## A_Skellington (Dec 7, 2020)

Don't accidently slip and fall into your little brother, degenerate.  Also, change your strings, they nasty.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> for some reason i find clown shit weird, And i say this with full awareness of my profile picture.


That's sad, there are many aspects of Insane Clown Posse you might enjoy. Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> You need me to repost my actual youtube channel because you are too lazy too read or its just question of it being funnier for that to be my account and you dont care if its true or not ?
> 
> But yeah as long as  you stick to watching this should be mutually enjoyable


the one you posted is blank and was made shortly after the first one was abandoned. 

What am I to watch if there are no videos?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Told you im not a furry, all the furry shit you fucked is furry incidentally and has other stuff included which is my actual fetish.
> Its six pages please read before you post.


I don't really like you but I will give you some advice: log out of Kiwi Farms and just let sleeping dogs lie. You're only making things worse for yourself


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> That's sad, there are many aspects of Insane Clown Posse you might enjoy. Whoop Whoop!



Despite being class comedian im afraid you are not checking that on your bingo card. sorry to give you false hope.



Just A Butt said:


> the one you posted is blank and was made shortly after the first one was abandoned.
> 
> What am I to watch if there are no videos?



Cause i didnt make any videos ? i never even owned guitar, but hey  if you think everythink has to be amusing and there are no blind roads ? well your choice.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Despite being class comedian im afraid you are not checking that on your bingo card. sorry to give you false hope.


Class comedians are supposed to be funny, I see no funny here.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 7, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1772705
> hmm


So he's the jewish brother of Yakub?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I don't really like you but I will give you some advice: log out of Kiwi Farms and just let sleeping dogs lie. You're only making things worse for yourself



Mhhh you suppose rest will not be able to help themselves and stick to watching ?


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Cause i didnt make any videos ? i never even owned guitar, but hey  if you think everythink has to be amusing and there are no blind roads ? well your choice.


I choose to believe you suck at guitar and your buddy looks like a little pussy taking that bong rip.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Class comedians are supposed to be funny, I see no funny here.



I need certain chemistry first



Just A Butt said:


> I choose to believe you suck at guitar and your buddy looks like a little pussy taking that bong rip.



Well nothing is true and everything is permited so believe what you  want. *Imaginary air guitar*


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Mhhh you suppose rest will not be able to help themselves and stick to watching ?


By posting you are just fanning the flames. 

I am thoroughly enjoying it, so I hope you keep doing it, but just some friendly advice


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Well nothing is true and everything is permited so believe what you  want. *Imaginary air guitar*


there aren't enough autism stickers in the world....


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> By posting you are just fanning the flames.
> 
> I am thoroughly enjoying it, so I hope you keep doing it, but just some friendly advice



honestly im enjoying it as well but the the thing here is indeed if they just stick to watching, i might have to bow out because while i really dont give fuck as long as they stick to watching, Kiwifarm can be home to some pretty weird people. Afterall i know what im talking about


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> honestly im enjoying it as well but the the thing here is indeed if they just stick to watching, i might have to bow out because while i really dont give fuck as long as they stick to watching, Kiwifarm can be home to some pretty weird people. Afterall i know what im talking about


i'm surprised you didn't stop the moment people found out about your porn account, here another tip, never use the same name as a porn account.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> honestly im enjoying it as well but the the thing here is indeed if they just stick to watching, i might have to bow out because while i really dont give fuck as long as they stick to watching, Kiwifarm can be home to some pretty weird people. Afterall i know what im talking about


"I am scared now, and I probably should have been more careful. But I'm super cool and apparently knew that before."


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 7, 2020)

Fishious Rend said:


> i'm surprised you didn't stop the moment people found out about your porn account, here another tip, never use the same name as a porn account.


I want people to know all about my fetish for ranch dressing and midgets wearing stilettos


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Just dropping this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every. Fucking. Time.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Fishious Rend said:


> i'm surprised you didn't stop the moment people found out about your porn account, here another tip, never use the same name as a porn account.



I said i didnt have shame.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

And now the narcissism kicks in. Not gonna be surprised if @j666 revamps the OP and makes this a full on thread instead of just a shitpost.


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> I said i didnt have shame.


fair enough but you will eventually, its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> And now the narcissism kicks in. Not gonna be surprised if @j666 revamps the OP and makes this a full on thread instead of just a shitpost.


shhhhh


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Fishious Rend said:


> fair enough but you will eventually, its better to be safe then sorry.


Honestly if you guys didnt get my name  i would be more or less okay, Email would have been annoying but eh.  Not sure i can trust you guys to just stick to watching so i might take the advice


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

Satan said:


> shhhhh


Oh shit, was I not supposed to say that? My bad!


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Honestly if you guys didnt get my name  i would be more or less okay, Email would have been annoying but eh.  Not sure i can trust you guys to just stick to watching so i might take the advice


give us something funny to watch, if you want us to be distracted it's really the only way. 

show tiny bedroom pls. and kitchen.  tiny kitchens are fun.


----------



## Superman93's Bitch (Dec 7, 2020)

Oh yeah, this guy's gonna save the west.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Just dropping this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How fucking hard is it to read the "Don't use the same username you used before" warning at the sign up page?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Honestly if you guys didnt get my name  i would be more or less okay, Email would have been annoying but eh.  Not sure i can trust you guys to just stick to watching so i might take the advice


It's your own damn fault, retard.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank D'arbo said:


> How fucking hard is it to read the "Don't use the same username you used before" warning at the sign up page?


Absolutely impossible, please be patient.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Dec 7, 2020)

Just A Butt said:


> why would a non-furry need a furafinity or whatever its called?



Mostly because furries are the bottom-rung that can't kick other fetishists out. For niche fetishes that are just strange and bizarre, your hopes are basically a thread on /d/ or just stinking up any number of various furry websites that can't be assed to kick off the people coming for fat women farting and people beating off to the idea of someone going full buffalo bill or hypno-sissy porn, etc.

I know this because I don't know where else I'd go to get my rich evans porn (also a fun RLM footnote - apparently fucking furaffinity helped them get their huge burst with the plinkett reviews. Rich Evans and Mike Stoklasa discussing a furry degenerate website is fucking funny af)


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Dec 7, 2020)

Caesar certifies it's ok to carve his furry ass up


CaesarCzech said:


> Raise the Banners. Unleash the Krakens and Squids, *Carve up the Furries *and make stylish uniforms out of them. WE ARE GOING TO WAR.


Accepting Islamic Communism to own da libs


CaesarCzech said:


> I will have Islamists rather than Neoliberal Wokescolds
> Taliban outvietnamed USA because they actually believed their dumb shit.
> Dumb Afganian goatfucker is still more human than these garbages.





CaesarCzech said:


> "BUT BUT WE ARE THE RIGHTEOUS ONES WE DESERVE EVERYTHING WHY ISNT EVERYTHING ABOUT MEEEE REEEE"   Honestly at this point i would gladly go full commie if it meant going stalinist and purging this woke neolib Garbage, say what you want about Stalin but result of his tyranny was kicking Soviet union to Modern nation to Industrialized  from Tsarist backwater in a bit more than decade. What will be result of their tyranny ? Commies fucked a shitload of stuff and yet their half functional wreck was capable enought to secure people basic neccesities even when losing Cold War and before they started losing Cold War  you actually had improvement in living standart in 50-60.     In the same fucking vein id rather have Muslims than feminists,  Isis spent 4 years in the Desert and almost won despite everything, They actually innovated and turned cheap 50dollar drones into fucking Kamikaze rockets, Used Technicals from Honda to create local pretty inferior but still somewhat functional variant of Blitzkrieg, Taliban literally Outstalingraded and pulled Vietnam on fucking USA Military despite only having mountains  not even Jungle. Can you imagine the Antifaggots doing that ?


Admitting he has the super power known as autism (which of course, owns the SJWs too)


CaesarCzech said:


> Autism as superpower worked because of pooling autists together we dont have the weirdness filter normies would dismiss idea  of Hey guys lets find terrorist camp and later  Hey we know russian journalist lets tell him where it is so he can pass it to Airforce, THAT DOESNT MEAN WE HAVE SOME KIND OF SUPERNOSE CAPABLE OF FINDING TERRORIST BASE AT 40841 Km You RETARDS.





CaesarCzech said:


> Im Aspie and Autist and i absolutely do not get why we should get something special in this regard, School etc we need but fucking exception to quarentine ? Fidget with something and dont be fucking dindu. Seriously Eastern European treatment of autists could use a lot of improvement but they dont treat us like fucking Dindus, While West has taxpayers paying babysitters to shitsmearing monkeys throwing tantrums.  Can we have actual sanity and middle ground or we as humanity mentally fucked up ?.





CaesarCzech said:


> Unironically might actually fit, the left today has problem with Aspies because we have Social disability,  And in times of Easily triggered Tumblrinas we can be annoying to them. We are basically walking trigger launchers.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 7, 2020)

He should be put on a list.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 7, 2020)

the worst part about this halal is that he's honestly just a boring as fuck person so far


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Just dropping this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Birthdate matches the one here.
Questionable Questing account.
Get them archive engines started.
Archive


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2020)

Fateful reminder to never ever post with the same account name on another site, especially if your shit is cringe because when the going gets rough, the insults get super tough to pervade.


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 7, 2020)

PESTPOOM said:


> Oh yeah, this guy's gonna save the west.


hes gonna mind control all those woman to vote for trump jr.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Dec 7, 2020)

Fishious Rend said:


> hes gonna mind control all those woman to vote for trump jr.


He'll go undercover by using a skinsuit to infiltrate women's spaces. Wait, why does he hate trannies again?


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 7, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> He'll go undercover by using a skinsuit to infiltrate women's spaces. Wait, why does he hate trannies again?


Projection is a hell of a drug


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Stop the bullshit writing and focus on hormone treatment that works after adulthood, instead of pandering to trannies.
> 
> Signed a Guy with Micropenis.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 7, 2020)

His name seems to go back to at least 2014. Holy shit. Here's some more archived stuff.
Here he is discussing nonbinary characters in Pillers of Eternity or something.
Alternate History Wiki account
Alternatehistory account
Renegade X account
RPGcodex account
Some Star Wars thing
Fearless Revolution/Fearless Cheat Engine


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2020)

Can one go on when they get a thread like this on the Farms?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> His name seems to go back to at least 2014. Holy shit. Here's some more archived stuff.
> Here he is discussing nonbinary characters in Pillers of Eternity or something.
> Alternate History Wiki account
> Alternatehistory account
> ...


ofc he's on the Codex


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 7, 2020)

>he used the exact same username between his kiwi account and all his fucking porn accounts
>With the same fucking birthdates
Nooooo! My sides are crippled


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Can one go on when they get a thread like this on the Farms?


Boy do do I have a surprise for you later


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

Just a little spoiler, Satan is gonna drop Nagasaki 3.0 on us niggas.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2020)

Why would you get a porn account?

A lot of porn is fucking free. Why waste the time?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 7, 2020)

More archives.
Iron Tower account
A thread from there
Beamdog account
Choice of Games
Thread from English Forums.
Thread from Bleeping Computer
Werewolf CLXXXV: Gay Pride Parade in Swedish suburb with anti-racist and Islamist threat.
Neverwinter Vault thread.
Owlcat thread about romance options.
Mrantifun account
Project 64 forums account
Has an Imgur account
Larian forum thread
Cheat Engine thread
Wemod account
Wemod thread
Obsidian account
Not all the threads archived are made by him.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Dec 7, 2020)

George Orson Welles said:


> Just a little spoiler, Satan is gonna drop Nagasaki 3.0 on us niggas.


If this is a nothingburger I am going to *[FEDPOST DETECTED REDACTED]*

This is a joke Mr. FBI man...


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2020)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> This is a joke Mr. FBI man...


I know that.


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 7, 2020)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> His name seems to go back to at least 2014. Holy shit. Here's some more archived stuff.
> Here he is discussing nonbinary characters in Pillers of Eternity or something.
> Alternate History Wiki account
> Alternatehistory account
> ...


seems like a classic case of right wing coonsumer.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Dec 7, 2020)

It's like watching someone self implode in real time!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 7, 2020)

Was number 666 in the queue when archiving this. Looked up what seems to be his email and got a Pinterest account.
Pinterest account


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Was number 666 in the queue when archiving this. Looked up what seems to be his email and got a Pinterest account.
> Pinterest account



I appreciate you continue just watching and having fun.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Not stupid enought to dox myself, lets just say i count America and Europe  as to certain extended Extended my people to a degree of extended family if distant.


Well that aged just fine.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 7, 2020)

More leads thanks to Haveibeenpwned. Haven't found usernames yet.
Wattpad
XPG
Town of Salem(some game made by Blankmediagames)


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> More leads thanks to Haveibeenpwned. Haven't found usernames yet.
> Wattpad
> XPG
> Town of Salem(some game made by Blankmediagames)


Check your PM's nigger


----------



## TFT-A9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Town of Salem(some game made by Blankmediagames)


Popular game actually, I think it might have started on Facebook?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Well that aged just fine.


Yeah bit of stupidity on my side but as long as you just point and laugh instead of pulling resetera tardations i have no problems with this, sometimes you just have to accept you are the punchline.



Freebirth Toad said:


> Popular game actually, I think it might have started on Facebook?



a Mafia variation basically.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> a Mafia variation basically.


Nah it's more Werewolf than Mafia.


----------



## constant exposure (Dec 7, 2020)

@CaesarCzech  how small is your micropenis?


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 7, 2020)

constant exposure said:


> @CaesarCzech  how small is your micropenis?


cant tell you currently im not exactly going to wake people up by searching for measuring tools, gotta wait till tomorrow..


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> I can confirm you got one of them.
> Regarding the youtube im busy trying to find if i my email is hidden since that shit is actually relevant and i dont want to be spammed.
> 
> Besides its getting rather late here and im gonna gonna head for a hygiene and sleep, so unless you chucklefucks tell me how to check it it might be some time before i post it.


Fuck you mean hygiene and sleep. Shower is the correct word.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 7, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> cant tell you currently im not exactly going to wake people up by searching for measuring tools, gotta wait till tomorrow..


Who do you live with?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 7, 2020)

StreetGangsta said:


> lmao he has kill la kill mind control porn in his favs


mind control...
utterly trash


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 7, 2020)

Satan said:


> Who do you live with?


With his blow up doll and his babooshka


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 7, 2020)

ITT we Himmlerposting. 
@CaesarCzech will you Live In Bunker and Eat the Oatmeal to trigger the degenerates?


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> cant tell you currently im not exactly going to wake people up by searching for measuring tools, gotta wait till tomorrow..


u r mr gay lol


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 8, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> u r mr gay lol


Sigh, i honestly dont mind you people mocking me etc fetishe et all but could you please actually focus on true stuff  ? I think there is plenty of shit you can have fun with without making shit up. First few times it was amusing now its just annoyance, mind you its not even annoyance that would trigger me or lead me to chimpout and thus causing more fun its just annoying without purpose, I dont mind being the punchline i dont have shame afterall, but please for sake make sure the punchline is actually funny. I admit to feeling certain sadness, not out of self pity more like seeing what you are doing with what i gave you, i mean you are basically pulling left cant meme lately. Does me being lolcow that knows its a lolcow and accepts it instead of getting triggered break something in you people ?
It honestly seemed you were having fun few pages back and now it seems you are mocking me to get reaction but the reaction im giving just dont give you any fun.  Look i honestly i dont mind you mocking me im not hypocrite afterall.


----------



## j666 (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Sigh, i honestly dont mind you people mocking me etc fetishe et all but could you please actually focus on true stuff  ? I think there is plenty of shit you can have fun with without making shit up. First few times it was amusing now its just annoyance, mind you its not even annoyance that would trigger me or lead me to chimpout and thus causing more fun its just annoying without purpose, I dont mind being the punchline i dont have shame afterall, but please for sake make sure the punchline is actually funny. I admit to feeling certain sadness, not out of self pity more like seeing what you are doing with what i gave you, i mean you are basically pulling left cant meme lately. Does me being lolcow that knows its a lolcow and accepts it instead of getting triggered break something in you people ?
> It honestly seemed you were having fun few pages back and now it seems you are mocking me to get reaction but the reaction im giving just dont give you any fun.  Look i honestly i dont mind you mocking me im not hypocrite afterall.


lol calm down mr gay


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Sigh, i honestly dont mind you people mocking me etc fetishe et all but could you please actually focus on true stuff  ? I think there is plenty of shit you can have fun with without making shit up. First few times it was amusing now its just annoyance, mind you its not even annoyance that would trigger me or lead me to chimpout and thus causing more fun its just annoying without purpose, I dont mind being the punchline i dont have shame afterall, but please for sake make sure the punchline is actually funny. I admit to feeling certain sadness, not out of self pity more like seeing what you are doing with what i gave you, i mean you are basically pulling left cant meme lately. Does me being lolcow that knows its a lolcow and accepts it instead of getting triggered break something in you people ?
> It honestly seemed you were having fun few pages back and now it seems you are mocking me to get reaction but the reaction im giving just dont give you any fun.  Look i honestly i dont mind you mocking me im not hypocrite afterall.


>wordswordswords
For the record, feeding into people like this after being Doxxed is a prime sign of a lolcow.

I'd avoid telling you this because this is all really funny and I don't want you to stop, but I know now that you are going to keep this up no matter what I say.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Dec 8, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> >wordswordswords
> For the record, feeding into people like this after being Doxxed is a prime sign of a lolcow.
> 
> I'd avoid telling you this because this is all really funny and I don't want you to stop, but I know now that you are going to keep this up no matter what I say.



The thing why im reacting is that the first few pages were actually funny to me yeah i was target of the joke but i found it funny, thats the situation, i really wouldnt be adverse to all of us having fun even if im the punchline.



j666 said:


> lol calm down mr gay


Like to be honest you genuinely feel like massproduced twitter troll,  and i question if you are really having fun with your pathetic trolling as compared to some others in thread who i genuinely see having fun with me as target.  Are you really enjoying this or are you just lashing out because of political differences and this helps you mentally ?


----------



## j666 (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Are you really enjoying this or are you just lashing out because of political differences and this helps you mentally ?


yes


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Sigh, i honestly dont mind you people mocking me etc fetishe et all but could you please actually focus on true stuff  ? I think there is plenty of shit you can have fun with without making shit up. First few times it was amusing now its just annoyance, mind you its not even annoyance that would trigger me or lead me to chimpout and thus causing more fun its just annoying without purpose, I dont mind being the punchline i dont have shame afterall, but please for sake make sure the punchline is actually funny. I admit to feeling certain sadness, not out of self pity more like seeing what you are doing with what i gave you, i mean you are basically pulling left cant meme lately. Does me being lolcow that knows its a lolcow and accepts it instead of getting triggered break something in you people ?
> It honestly seemed you were having fun few pages back and now it seems you are mocking me to get reaction but the reaction im giving just dont give you any fun.  Look i honestly i dont mind you mocking me im not hypocrite afterall.


ur mom gay lul xD


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Like to be honest you genuinely feel like massproduced twitter troll,  and i question if you are really having fun with your pathetic trolling as compared to some others in thread who i genuinely see having fun with me as target.  Are you really enjoying this or are you just lashing out because of political differences and this helps you mentally ?


that seems like something a closet homosexual might say.


----------



## BOONES (Dec 8, 2020)

Normally lolcows have something i can give them even a pinch of credit for..... but uh..... yeah i cant find anything, you're just a pathetic waste of space.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Does me being lolcow that knows its a lolcow and accepts it instead of getting triggered break something in you people ?


Idk man, ask @kyle2252 how that worked out for him.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Like to be honest you genuinely feel like massproduced twitter troll,  and i question if you are really having fun with your pathetic trolling as compared to some others in thread who i genuinely see having fun with me as target.  Are you really enjoying this or are you just lashing out because of political differences and this helps you mentally ?


Go back to fapping to your degenerate paypiggy porn, faggot.


----------



## Red Sun (Dec 8, 2020)

>self-dox
Okay, that's dumb.

>repeated self dox on dozens of sites
Really dumb.

>semi-extreme fetish hentai
Pretty funny, though.

>also furry
Really funny

>PAYPIG FOR FETISH PORN

EUGH, what the fuck is wrong with you? Beg for handouts on some chan like a normal degenerate, you fucking retard!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Sigh, i honestly dont mind you people mocking me etc fetishe et all but could you please actually focus on true stuff  ? I think there is plenty of shit you can have fun with without making shit up. First few times it was amusing now its just annoyance, mind you its not even annoyance that would trigger me or lead me to chimpout and thus causing more fun its just annoying without purpose, I dont mind being the punchline i dont have shame afterall, but please for sake make sure the punchline is actually funny. I admit to feeling certain sadness, not out of self pity more like seeing what you are doing with what i gave you, i mean you are basically pulling left cant meme lately. Does me being lolcow that knows its a lolcow and accepts it instead of getting triggered break something in you people ?
> It honestly seemed you were having fun few pages back and now it seems you are mocking me to get reaction but the reaction im giving just dont give you any fun.  Look i honestly i dont mind you mocking me im not hypocrite afterall.


Okay, cheater. Bet you choose Oddjob in Goldeneye.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 8, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> Sigh, i honestly dont mind you people mocking me etc fetishe et all but could you please actually focus on true stuff  ? I think there is plenty of shit you can have fun with without making shit up. First few times it was amusing now its just annoyance, mind you its not even annoyance that would trigger me or lead me to chimpout and thus causing more fun its just annoying without purpose, I dont mind being the punchline i dont have shame afterall, but please for sake make sure the punchline is actually funny. I admit to feeling certain sadness, not out of self pity more like seeing what you are doing with what i gave you, i mean you are basically pulling left cant meme lately. Does me being lolcow that knows its a lolcow and accepts it instead of getting triggered break something in you people ?
> It honestly seemed you were having fun few pages back and now it seems you are mocking me to get reaction but the reaction im giving just dont give you any fun.  Look i honestly i dont mind you mocking me im not hypocrite afterall.


Hitler would have killed you.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 8, 2020)

j666 said:


> yes


Same answer for me as well.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 8, 2020)

Is @CaesarCzech the latest faggot user trying to become @BoxerShorts47's hole-reamer?


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 8, 2020)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Is @CaesarCzech the latest faggot user trying to become @BoxerShorts47's hole-reamer?


No Boxershorts believes he's a Chad while this man has a micopenis and is a furry. He is a beta compared to Boxer


----------



## I Ripped Me Strides (Dec 9, 2020)

CaesarCzech said:


> I dun goofed. Can't figure why my comment is appearing as a quote, can't figure out how to delete a comment, consequences will never be the same.



Gotta say, you're taking this a lot better that I'd envisaged.... Even if this makes me a loltrollwhytknight or watevs you guys call it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 9, 2020)

I Ripped Me Strides said:


> Gotta say, you're taking this a lot better that I'd envisaged.... Even if this makes me a loltrollwhytknight or watevs you guys call it.


Literally who the fuck are you


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 9, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Literally who the fuck are you


Judging by their username, he's an Ausfag with a hole in his trousers. Or he's LARPing as one. Either way WTF.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Dec 9, 2020)

I Ripped Me Strides said:


> Gotta say, you're taking this a lot better that I'd envisaged.... Even if this makes me a loltrollwhytknight or watevs you guys call it.


You're really bad at sock puppetry Caesar. It was 9 minutes after making this account that you made your first message on this board. If you were lurking beforehand there is absolutely zero possibility of you suddenly deciding to make an account over... this. Even if you were suddenly compelled to make an account specifically for this thread it would not be to defend some retard, it would be to call him a retard, like I'm doing to you right now you retard.

You're not @kyle2252 and you never will be.


----------



## I Ripped Me Strides (Dec 9, 2020)

José Mourinho said:


> Literally who the fuck are you


Having trouble with your eyes there, chuckles? I'm a new member. And literally, what sort of a major league cocksmack do ya have to be, pulling that out of the bag as a comeback?


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 9, 2020)

I Ripped Me Strides said:


> Having trouble with your eyes there, chuckles? I'm a new member. And literally, what sort of a major league cocksmack do ya have to be, pulling that out of the bag as a comeback?


I'll major league cocksmack your ass


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Dec 9, 2020)

Christ, so this is who makes up the far-right glowposters in A&N.


CaesarCzech said:


> Yep, Treat this like war,if you can cut liberals welfare and make him die of hunger thats not attrocity, thats effective strategy, no kidness no compromises, no unwriten rules and ettiquete these scumbags love so much. Time for Andrew Jackson, let the make their decision but show them how powerless they are if they cant enforce it and let them know enforcement will lead to The 2th.
> 
> 
> He is not talking about rioting on the streets and smashing up shit, He is talking about rioting against social expected rules, He is saying to throw away the decency and to make Own the libs more than just pleasant humorous announcement, he is talking about making it the cornerstone of strategy, twist the knife in hurt them so they lash out, then bring in federal law and Ruin their lives. No mercy. No Pity. We are playing dirty, but we are doing it like profesionals.





CaesarCzech said:


> Only damaging if you arent far righter like me, For us this is step to Anger, and Anger Leads to Hate. and Hate brings Conflict. Life is Conflict. and throught Conflict and Strenght you can archive changes.





CaesarCzech said:


> Nah its about morality, We are too moral, too kind, too gentle, This why Civil War is neccesary. THE BEACONS OF CONSERVATISM MUST BE LIT AND THE MILITIAS MUST ANSWER.





CaesarCzech said:


> It will discourage Niger breeding so its positive in my book.





@CaesarCzech How long do you have to spend on /pol/ before you became a gay furry degenerate?


----------



## Troonos (Dec 9, 2020)

I Ripped Me Strides said:


> Having trouble with your eyes there, chuckles? I'm a new member. And literally, what sort of a major league cocksmack do ya have to be, pulling that out of the bag as a comeback?


Is your chest hurting today from days of poor adrenaline control as you've tried to convince the internet that you "don't even care, bro. I wanted the world to know about my degeneracy and mental illness" despite constantly having to hold back tears and hide a quivering bottom lip? Tell us how you really feel, Jakub.


----------



## Just A Butt (Dec 9, 2020)

I Ripped Me Strides said:


> chuckles


Why do they always think they are so clever?


----------



## chris driver (Jan 23, 2021)

CaesarCzech said:


> Dont know, i mean its like if i asked you, Why are you gay.  You wont be able to answer. also dig deeper that certainly isnt my only fetish.


i like this guys style... (apart from the fucked up skinsuit fetish and the mind control porn ofc)...
he bites back.


----------

